# iOS Help Desk



## RCoon (Jan 27, 2016)

This is a thread for quick question-quick answer topics, any questions relating to iOS go here.

New update broken your favorite app?
Can't find a setting?
Emails not coming through properly?
If you've got any advanced questions, go ahead and make a thread!


----------



## Atomic77 (Jun 20, 2018)

The most recent iOS is 11.4  just for your information if anyone wants to know unless anyone has done the beta of iOS 12.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello,

First of all, the whole "replace the battery on older 6/6+ iPhones to restore the performance" IT'S A COMPLETE SCAM.
I have replaced my battery on my good ol' 6+ and guess what. The lousy crappy performance was still there. Apps takes forever to load, writing a text message on Line, FB Messenger, Wazzup or similar it's extremely laggy with letters popping only after a couple of seconds after they've got typed, movie performance got very choppy, etc, etc. The IOS 11 it's a complete disaster for older phones!!
Now I am on the Beta 3 for IOS 12, and let me tell you, since Apple is lying again, THERE ISN'T ANY IMPROVEMENT in performance over the IOS 11. NONE!! Only the camera app opens slightly faster from the lock screen, but NOT from the main menu. The overall performance seems even worst than the one I have with IOS 11 and 70% battery capacity.

I am curious if any other users experienced the same thing, and also I would really like to ask something:
By the love of God, is it any chance or any Tip/Trick or chance to be able to downgrade the phone to IOS 9 or IOS 10 ??????
Thanks!


----------



## Atomic77 (Oct 2, 2022)

The Newest iOS is 16.0.2.


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 16, 2022)

iOS 16.2 is now available as of a few days ago.


----------

